# A camelbak that wont freeze.



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey im looking for a CB that the water wont freeze in the tube, mouth piece when I got to the mountain like my current one, I was looking at the CB stealth because its well low profile and I don't really want bulk. What do you guys use or suggest. thanks.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you find one, tell me about it.

Water freezes when it gets cold, so short of blowing the water back and draining the mouthpiece, you're going to need a heated cable to keep the tube warm.

Also, I found buying a 100ml bladder is the smartest.... It weighs nothing and if you don't want 100ml, don't fill it all the way.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

orangatang said:


> Hey im looking for a CB that the water wont freeze in the tube, mouth piece when I got to the mountain like my current one, I was looking at the CB stealth because its well low profile and I don't really want bulk. What do you guys use or suggest. thanks.


My backpack has a sleeve in the left strap to accommodate the bladder bite and tube. It won't completely prevent freezing, but it does help because you can zip it closed to keep it out of the wind.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm also interested in your find...
Actually saw this one at the Miami Peter Glenn. The salesman assures me the insulated tube wont freeze. Looks slim, comfortable and will ride without notice. However, the $55 bucks out of pocket will be quite noticeable 
Here it is: Camelbak Zoid | Peter Glenn


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

CamelBak Thermal Control Kit from Backcountry.com
you could try this. its on my christmas list so i don't know how well it works yet.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Justin said:


> CamelBak Thermal Control Kit from Backcountry.com
> you could try this. its on my christmas list so i don't know how well it works yet.


First review:


> This will not keep water from freezing by itself. The rubber cap is practically useless, I feel it attracts the cold more than repel it.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You can insulate an object all you want, but if it doesn't have a heat source it will freeze - more insulation will just make it take longer. Honestly I think the best solution is to just blow through the line after use.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Blow back method is a sure way of keeping h20 liquid form


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

I just don't want to take a bad fall and land on my back and pop the bladder. At 215 pounds landing on it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Got an older CB with just the bladder, sleeve and straps and wear it under my coat; has never froze. Just unzip a bit pull it out and have a drink on the lift. Its a 2 liter and only fill it about 1/3 or 1/2 so there's plenty of give when I've landed on my back...has never burst or leaked in 5 years.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

orangatang said:


> I just don't want to take a bad fall and land on my back and pop the bladder. At 215 pounds landing on it.







3:16+ of this VID


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

orangatang said:


> I just don't want to take a bad fall and land on my back and pop the bladder. At 215 pounds landing on it.


I'm not much lighter than you and I've landed on mine more than a couple times, no essplosions yet


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Got an older CB with just the bladder, sleeve and straps and wear it under my coat; has never froze. Just unzip a bit pull it out and have a drink on the lift. Its a 2 liter and only fill it about 1/3 or 1/2 so there's plenty of give when I've landed on my back...has never burst or leaked in 5 years.


This.

If you want to resort ride with a CB you are going to have to wear it under your coat to keep it from freezing. If you experience very cold temps, I also recommend having the insulation kit on the hose.

For backcountry riding I use a BCA stash pack that keeps the hose in an insulated sleeve. The hose also has insulation over it. I have never had this system freeze unless I left sleeve unzipped. The insulation along with the warmth from my body seems to be enough to keep it from freezing. Keep in mind if you go with a pack system, you have to have the zip up insulated sleeve and insulation on the hose for it to work.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Throw some Jager in the bladder and it won't freeze. I wouldn't worry about "burst'n" in a fall.........OTB plenty of times on the bike and nary a scratch!


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

if you want a low profile pack with an insulated Hose and sturdy bladder, check out osprey bags. in particular the karve (6, 11 & 16 Litre sizes)

I have one and I'll be posting up detailed pics of its bladder/features/carrying capacity, etc.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> For backcountry riding I use a BCA stash pack that keeps the hose in an insulated sleeve. The hose also has insulation over it. I have never had this system freeze unless I left sleeve unzipped. The insulation along with the warmth from my body seems to be enough to keep it from freezing. Keep in mind if you go with a pack system, you have to have the zip up insulated sleeve and insulation on the hose for it to work.


I know my Black Diamond pack has a pretty similar sleeve system and mine has never frozen unless I leave it unzipped. I do not have the thermal sleeve from camel back on it either.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Easy fix

1. After you drink blow back into the line to get the water back in the bladder and out of the tube

2. My camelback has a small thin pouch touching the bladder where the tube goes in, I buy one of those big disposable chemical hand warmers and put it into the pouch up against the bladder.

problem solved


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I did get mine to freeze up a couple of times in serious negative temps. Like 10 below with a pretty good wind chill. Those were miserable days. I had swapped out the original bladder with a CB one but no insulation kit. Once I added that, I have never had a problem. It does tend to get about as cold as it gets a few times a season around here. It's generally warmer at most other spots in the West besides Canada and Alaska.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I've ben reading up on water bladders and have seen quite a few reviews stating that the camelbak water bladders have a bad taste to them. Do you guys find that to be the case?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Maybe when they're brand new, I've had mine for years and it tastes fine.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have never had a "bad taste" with my bladder from CB. You might want to try MSR then if you are concerned with that. I don't find much of a difference between my MSR and CB


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No issues with bad taste for me either. I am going to buy a new bladder this season as my current CB is about 5 or 6 years old. I don't trust any bladder for much longer than that. They are reliable but also age with use like anything else. I think it's now a disaster waiting to happen. 

MSR bags are nice. I use them in the summer instead of Nalgene bottles. That way they take up less space as I use 'em.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Cubs (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey OP check out CB's Snoblast model. My gf got it for me last season and it's pretty awesome. I don't know where you're riding but I used it on some 18-20 degree days last year with nothing but crisp cool water comin out. The hose is encased in what appears to be a neoprene sleeve for insulation. It's made for riding so it's got tuck-away board carrying straps too. A zipper pocket in the strap for hiding the hose and a lot of sweet little features. I use it daily riding my moto to skool/work.


----------



## tyler243 (Dec 30, 2010)

I found the best method for keeping mine from freezing is to just drink more. At the end of every run I sip till fresh (eg warm) water comes through that is what I have found is best. I just use the thermal control kit in a CB hawg


----------

